# Best Joint For A Picture Frame???



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm building a ton of picture frames for my wife and I'm wondering what the best way to join the corners are. Any suggestions guys?

- Brad


----------



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh the stock for the pictures is 3/4"x1"x20"


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i would suggest a mitered bridle joint



just go to the project page and it will show a close up of the joint. works wonders!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Another similar joint from Denis's suggestion would be a spline joint.

You indicated you were making a bunch of these. You could make a spline cutting jig so that the process could be a little faster.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Good comments here. I'll add the importance of setting your miter gauge truly at 45 degrees. An accurate protractor is a good investment. Also, use a 60 or 80 tooth crosscut blade for smoother cuts and a stop block on an extension of your miter gauge to insure that opposite sides of the frame are exactly the same length.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A Half-lap is nice… but not as strong as the others mentioned… but, with Today's glues, would be very good.

The Shakers used a COOL through mortise & tenon, which I think is really COOL…


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Or mix it up! My very very first woodworking project was a butt-joint picture frame. The interior and exterior strips were stained, and the interior strip was natural. Despite all I've learned since then, I have to say it's a mighty purty frame.


----------



## mineeds01 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you people who needs services on Picture frames, please post your request on Mineeds.com and providers will post their bids on your needs.

Seattle Picture Framing - Get Bids & Save | MiNeeds


----------



## jeh412 (Feb 27, 2009)

I build custom frames for a local shop-more than 100 a year-and use just a good, accurate miter and Titebond II. Some of the frames have gone as large as 36×60 inches (those were 2 1/4 inch, 7/8 inch thick stock) and I haven't had a joint fail yet. Make sure your miters are accurate and tight and use a good clamp. I use Merle Adjustable Clamps.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Spilned miter. Quick and easy but very strong!


----------



## designeratheart (Apr 15, 2013)

This is all WONDERFUL information. Thank you all. As I am new to this, I need all the help I can get! I was wondering which joint to choose and master for my frames. I guess I will have to play with all of these and see which one I like best.

If I use a miter with glue and I plan on shipping the frame, should I add any additional support at the joint? I saw somewhere that you could use a slice of dowel in a drilled out hole - after the glue dries - to add support. Knowing that the frame will be shipped across country (family lives there and most of my frames will be gifts) do you feel this would be beneficial or a waste of my time? Or are there other suggestions that would be better?


----------

